# fossae oppida



## melonidas

Hello, in: fossae oppida  , how do I know if fossae is in genitive singular or nominative plural?


----------



## CapnPrep

What would it mean if it were genitive singular? What would it mean if it were nominative plural? How would you combine it with _oppida_?


----------



## melonidas

ok
1. gen.sg, fossae oppida: cities  of the  ditch
2.  nom.pl.  Fossae et oppida  : ditches and cities


----------



## CapnPrep

melonidas said:


> 2.  nom.pl.  Fossae et oppida  : ditches and cities


Where did you get the _et_? Where is the rest of the sentence?


----------



## melonidas

Fossae et oppida  novi numeri  artifice  sunt


----------



## CapnPrep

melonidas:

In the future, please provide the *full* sentence in your *very first* message, with your attempt at translating it. Please look at your first message in this thread:


melonidas said:


> in: fossae oppida  , how do I know if fossae is in genitive singular or nominative plural?-


and compare it to the context you have only now just provided:


melonidas said:


> Fossae et oppida  novi numeri  artifice  sunt


Can you understand how frustrating this is? Please do not waste everyone's time like this in the future.


----------



## Fred_C

It is a bit like asking : «how can I know if the Spanish words «si entre» mean «yes come in» or «if between»...


----------

